# Vail Colorado Snow cat Jamboree 2017



## Aaron Tucker

this post will be to coordinate the snow cat jamboree in Colorado . We still need dates . looks like some would prefer Feb or March instead of January. 

There are several hotels available to stay at in Dillon or Silverthorne just 20 min down the interstate from where we will be catskiing and hanging out at Vail . I was thinking a 3 day event would be best. allowing travel time and extra time to load and unload . We could spend 1 of those days at Montezuma( AKA little Alaska ) as well. 

the places Im talking about going (Vail , Montazuma) are for the big boys . Vail will have a groomed trail everywhere we want to go plus some off trail fun, Zuma will be nothing but back country and busting trail. zuma has sevral couloirs and shoots to ski . I will also bring a grill for lunch . this is BYOB .



if any one has any suggestions Im open to everything lets use this thread and have some fun in Colorado this winter


----------



## Aaron Tucker

Some pics . Don't mind the water that was early season


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Well this sure sounds like fun. I'd make it if I can. Tall order for me cause it's a long haul but looks worth it!!
 I'll be watching this one and hope to make it work.


----------



## sleddogracer

following, to at least see the pictures if I can't make it there myself


----------



## Red130

Following.  Silverthorne is only about 3 1/2 hours from our place!
Which hotel(s) have the best parking for trailers???  
I've been to Montezuma, we used to ski up around the WIld Irishman Mine,  but its been a long time, like 20 years.   I've never towed anything beyond Keystone.  Is there a place to turn around a long trailer back there somewhere?


----------



## Aaron Tucker

I'm thinking about mid March ? Yes Zuma has a big parking lot with turn around . We would probably do deer Creek or St John's trail head at Zuma


----------



## vintagebike

How about a bit more time to recover, modify  and fix whatever goes wrong with our rigs in McCall?  Mine will need to be rejected for the higher altitude. End of March works for me?.  Steve


----------



## KT3survivor

this is great.  we are in.  march is usually good on both snow and weather.   I would love to go to idaho but if we cant at least this is something close enough that we can deffinetly make it out for.


----------



## mbsieg

Very interested this is alot closer then the other get togethers!!!!


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

vintagebike said:


> How about a bit more time to recover, modify  and fix whatever goes wrong with our rigs in McCall?  Mine will need to be rejected for the higher altitude. End of March works for me?.  Steve



Steve, that's ok I've been "rejected" over and over its all good does not even take anytime at all. but in Colorado it is entirely possible to get to the "higher " altitude almost anywhere


----------



## luvthemvws

This event-in late March-is looking sooo appealing!
 I'm not sure what portion of the Event you refer to when you mention "for the big boys only" (is that the Snowcat driving or the skiing?).
 My knees and my ankle will not let me do any skiing.
 I primarily want to thrash my Kristi through the snow.
Are these trails and areas places where we can drive aggressively? Or, will we be following in single file behind the modest pace of a vintage Tucker? Now don't get me wrong, I am not mocking any one or anyone's machine! But I have ridden in a couple of Tuckers and great speed is not what I took from the experience. I like and admire them for their strengths, but not their limitations.
Are there any ideas for non-skiing activities to go along with this event? Some sort of driving skills or navigating challenge? Some sort of Backseat Driver/Blindfolded Driver course, perhaps? Maybe a Treasure Hunt/Course Navigation Relay (like the challenges on Survivor)? A "back your loaded truck & trailer through a maze" contest, maybe? A who-can-run-over-the-most-snowmobiles competition?


----------



## sleddogracer

I understand that many Kristy owners would love to "thrash their Kristys through the snow" - from my understanding, dream on - lol


----------



## Aaron Tucker

luvthemvws said:


> This event-in late March-is looking sooo appealing!
> I'm not sure what portion of the Event you refer to when you mention "for the big boys only" (is that the Snowcat driving or the skiing?).
> My knees and my ankle will not let me do any skiing.
> I primarily want to thrash my Kristi through the snow.
> Are these trails and areas places where we can drive aggressively? Or, will we be following in single file behind the modest pace of a vintage Tucker? Now don't get me wrong, I am not mocking any one or anyone's machine! But I have ridden in a couple of Tuckers and great speed is not what I took from the experience. I like and admire them for their strengths, but not their limitations.
> Are there any ideas for non-skiing activities to go along with this event? Some sort of driving skills or navigating challenge? Some sort of Backseat Driver/Blindfolded Driver course, perhaps? Maybe a Treasure Hunt/Course Navigation Relay (like the challenges on Survivor)? A "back your loaded truck & trailer through a maze" contest, maybe? A who-can-run-over-the-most-snowmobiles competition?





when I say for( the big boys)I mean that your cat better be in good mechanical conditions and ready for a trek in deep powder . we can go almost where ever your cat can take you at both places i've talked about Zuma and Vail. Vail dose have some off limits places but its big rolling mountains with hundreds of miles of groomed trails . Zuma is very aggressive jagged mountains with little to no trail system. 

I like your idea about playing some games .I was for the most part thinking we would see what the capablity is of our snocats . like deep pow hill climbing, side hilling , maybe a race ?
Im open to all kinds of ideas .


Im deffenetly thinking mid to end of march . how about the weekend of  17th -19th of march ?

here is some the link to info about Vail pass 
http://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/whiteriver/recreation/recarea/?recid=40891&actid=89


heres a link to some info about Zuma 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Montezuma,_Colorado


----------



## 300 H and H

Not sure I could attend any later than the 17th to the 19th. Farming is some times underway about then.. 

It would be nice if the group could stay in one hotel or two if side by side.. It just aids in every one getting to know one another... and coordination of getting going in the mornings. 

Sounds like a great time. I hope as the new year unfolds that I am able to attend. Farming will be about the only thing that can keep me away. 

I will be watching this thread... 

Regards, Kirk


----------



## luvthemvws

I think March 17-19 would be great!
 Now I just need to build a set of tracks, assemble an engine, build a hydraulic system...3 months, nothin to it!


----------



## mkntrakes

Maybe you should consider camp hale lots more parking and less snowmobiles. Leadville would be a good place for every one to get rooms


----------



## KT3survivor

mkntrakes said:


> Maybe you should consider camp hale lots more parking and less snowmobiles. Leadville would be a good place for every one to get rooms



I was planning on parking at camp hale for the vail portion.  much easier to park a truck and trailer there and the trails connect near the top of vail pass anyway.  plus camp hale is just cool!


----------



## Aaron Tucker

mkntrakes said:


> Maybe you should consider camp hale lots more parking and less snowmobiles. Leadville would be a good place for every one to get rooms





Anyone that can should use camp hail if they live or want to stay on that side .I have sevral buddys that come from the camp hail side  I live in Frisco during the winter tho and do not want to drive the extra 2 1/2 hr to go snowcating its hard enogh getting my 3 girls out the door  .

The Vail pass parking is great if you get up early and get out . If you wait till 10:30 you mit not get parking and would have to drive over to the camp hail side . I was just planning on saving several spots for others and getting there early on the days we go to Vail


----------



## Red130

How do you pay the Forest Service user fee for the Vail Pass area at Camp Hale?  Is there a drop box there?


----------



## KT3survivor

yeah there is one drop box on the camp hale side, maybe 2.


----------



## Red130

For anyone thinking of coming from out of state here is a link to register your cat for use on public land in Colorado.  The new thing is proof of ownership, which could slow you down if registering a machine the for the first time.

http://cpw.state.co.us/buyapply/Pages/SnowmobileRegistrations.aspx


----------



## Aaron Tucker

I useally just use my bill of sale to register my cat .


----------



## KT3survivor

registered mine today.  wasnt a big deal but the first thing she asked me for was a bill of sale.  last time i got tags on a snow machine all i had was the previous owners registration card.  
but truthfully it was painless.  I even had them correct the year from '63 to '65.   try doing _that_ at the DMV without headache


----------



## JimVT

did you get nailed for sales tax?


----------



## KT3survivor

no extra taxes that i know of but snow machines are $5 more than summer ohv tags in colorado. they didnt ask about displacement or anything so i dont think cats are treated any different than a snowmobile here.


----------



## Aaron Tucker

snocats are treated just like snowmobiles in Colorado. its only like $35 to register. I'm about to make my first trip of the season on new years weekend . ill get some pics for this thread


----------



## Aaron Tucker

Vail dates are confirmed and set 17th -19th of March please call me if you have any questions about the Vail meet 7196501901


----------



## KT3survivor

glad there is a date set. looking forward to it


----------



## tom

I too will try to make it up there


----------



## Aaron Tucker

Well it looks like we are starting to get a decent Cat jamboree put together . I haven't made it out yet this year ,but I will soon . Word is that everything has filled in at Vail and all trails are groomed . Montezuma is still untouched and wild as ever. 
I just got my cat fixed up and ready to slay some pow , new master cylinder/brake lines , fully rebuilt carburetor and of course some welding . full track emergency kit , pins, rollers and grousers .


----------



## KT3survivor

its completely dumping on the colorado rockies today.  should be getting nice and filled in up there now.

is anyone interested in a event sticker for this? i have a rough draft that i think you guys might like. and they would probably only cost a few bucks each to have them made depending on size.


----------



## Helmsman38

I'd like one for my tool box plus shipping


----------



## sheep_mtn

aaron tucker said:


> Vail dates are confirmed and set 17th -19th of March please call me if you have any questions about the Vail meet 7196501901



I _might_ be in for those dates if my schedule allows. If the group hits up Zuma, I would be up for some AT skiing (maybe back at the head of Deer Creek), if avalanche conditions allow.


----------



## Archmage

I am new to the crowd here but live around Vail, and have Tucker 1642 that I would love to bring along. I will need to register it for use but should have no problem. Keep me posted. Also Where will we be unloading and heading out from?


----------



## KT3survivor

great to see more interest in this.  i believe some will be parking/unloading on top of vail pass and some will be unloading at camp hale.  not sure on the parking situation for montezuma but i cant wait to get back in there.  I did powerline clearance in the montezuma/arapaho basin area a few years back.  beautifull in the winter.


----------



## KT3survivor

vail pass yesterday


----------



## PJL

Wow.  Avalanches don't mess around.


----------



## Aaron Tucker

I 70 closed in both directions right now . It's dumping in summit county CO


----------



## Aaron Tucker

It was blower on Sunday


----------



## Aaron Tucker

Freighter 743 birthday cake


----------



## Aaron Tucker

Views From Vail this last weekend


----------



## Aaron Tucker

More views of Vail . You can cat right to the top of both of these mountains


----------



## KT3survivor

cant wait to get back up there!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

aaron tucker said:


> More views of Vail . You can cat right to the top of both of these mountains


 That is an awesome view


----------



## Aaron Tucker

here is some of us hanging out at the saddle between Mt.ptarmigan and Machine Gun ridge you can also cat to the top of these and ski back down to pick up . elevation of 9,155' - 12,498' .  skiers can get over 2400 ft of vert in one run .


----------



## Northcoast

You must realize that your yellow cat is perfect poster material!  Just looks very cool on that mountain.


----------



## Aaron Tucker

I have to admit I'm in love with the freighter. My wife even gets alittle jealous sometimes lol . I've had to put another $1700 into it recently and i'm still not done but it is in my mind the most iconic snocat out there . 
I still need to put all new fuel lines in it and clean the tanks this weekend. I have to leave it over night after the fuel pump failed . We rode everyone out in a couple trips on the new sled . I went back the next day with a friend and rescued her . Shes back home safe now waiting for more attention .


----------



## Aaron Tucker

It attracts some attention when we head through Denver .

wish I could get some videos to upload


----------



## Track Addict

Upload to youtube and paste the links. Looking real nice!

Although an arctic cat mountain sled on that trailer might be a better fit.  Cats play well together!


----------



## sno-drifter

All it needs now is an orange paint job.


----------



## Aaron Tucker

here are some short clips 

https://youtu.be/ZsqudyAzALc

https://youtu.be/lOHCaNxfPu0


----------



## Aaron Tucker

and one more my wife made for my birthday 

shows the freighter moving .

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XodKZzczRjY


----------



## sheep_mtn

aaron tucker said:


> Vail dates are confirmed and set 17th -19th of March please call me if you have any questions about the Vail meet 7196501901





Is this thing still happening? How many cat addicts are confirmed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KT3survivor

I'm doing everything I can to be ready and in attendance reguardless of how many turn out. every event has to start somewhere.


----------



## Aaron Tucker

sheep_mtn_jon said:


> Is this thing still happening? How many cat addicts are confirmed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





YES! YES! the Vail jamboree is still on for the 17-19 of march.

I have about 10 cats confirmed so far. 

I would also like to get some t shirts and decals made in honor of the First annual Vail snocat Jamboree.


----------



## tom

Unfortunately I will not be able to make that one!


----------



## Aaron Tucker

its was a beautiful blue bird day this last Sunday


----------



## KT3survivor

aaron tucker said:


> I would also like to get some t shirts and decals made in honor of the First annual Vail snocat Jamboree.



finally finished a final draft, here is my bid for the first annual vail cat jam rally sticker.


----------



## Aaron Tucker

haha I bet spacecraft would love this . I would like to do the out line of the 743 instead of the 542 but that's all I would change . good work KT3survivor


----------



## Aaron Tucker

the Weston snowboard crew is thinking about bringing there 1543 tucker out . I talked with them alittle yesterday .


----------



## KT3survivor

aaron tucker said:


> haha I bet spacecraft would love this . I would like to do the out line of the 743 instead of the 542 but that's all I would change . good work KT3survivor



thanks man. I did think about doing a freighter and a KT3  but decided to pick a couple odd balls so it wouldnt look like i was playing favorites. it wouldnt be very difficult to change the model and color scheme at this point now that all the tedious pixle work is done.  if i have some time i might play with a few ideas.  

it would be awesome to see the weston snowboards cat.  I have a friend named weston who might tag along, that would make his day for sure.


----------



## shinintimes

Hello I am very interested in attending the 2017 Vail Snowcat Jamboree. I have a 1963 Thiokol Spryte 1201 snowcat. We live pretty locally about two hours away. I am curious on how many people are going to attend? And some more possible details? I would like to attend. If someone could please get some more details going about all this that would be great! If not I would be interesting in going snow catting that weekend, with whomever! Please get back to me. Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red130

KT3survivor said:


> finally finished a final draft, here is my bid for the first annual vail cat jam rally sticker.



That's a fantastic decal!  If I can make it I will probably unload at Camp Hale, which is a lot closer for me.  How would I find everyone?  Just head up toward Ptarmigan???


----------



## shinintimes

Very interested in attending the2017 Vail Snowcat Jamboree.
1963 Thiokol Spryte 1201
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KT3survivor

/\ thats a cool machine!  i would fill you in but i just dont know enough.  I assume we are doing camp hale saturday and montezuma sunday but thats just a guess.  truth is its aaron tuckers show so i will let him fill you in on details but i'm sure everyone would love to see you attend.  the more the merrier.




Red130 said:


> That's a fantastic decal!  If I can make it I will probably unload at Camp Hale, which is a lot closer for me.  How would I find everyone?  Just head up toward Ptarmigan???



thanks man!
Im thinking once ontop it will be easy to gather up.  hard to miss a bunch of snowcats above treeline.  
anyone know if the trail that comes up from redcliff is open in the winter?? could be a fun scenic route.  driven it in the summer.


----------



## shinintimes

Yeah I have posted on here hoping to get some more information. I also have texted Aaron about the event and have not heard anything back yet. Just not sure about the area? Been through there a few times. Would be great to get together and go cat around with the group. Not sure how many people are attending? Do you know?  I have been looking at McCall but not sure it's a hell of a haul..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shinintimes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archmage

I am not sure where to go also, I have not been up there before. Is there enough room to turn around a 75 truck with a lowboy? I do not have a small trailer to haul my cat on....


----------



## KT3survivor

aaron tucker said:


> here is some the link to info about Vail pass
> http://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/whiteriver/recreation/recarea/?recid=40891&actid=89
> 
> 
> heres a link to some info about Zuma
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Montezuma,_Colorado




here is a map of the vail pass-camp hale area.  it seems huge, and it is but once you get on the trail system and up on top near machine gun ridge its easier to navigate the area.  always lots of people snowmobiling and skiing up there (atleast everytime i have gone) so if you did get lost you could probably ask for directions to shrine pass or wherever you need to go.


----------



## Aaron Tucker

sorry boys I was busy working on the freighter all weekend . 

shinintimes : I just text yah back give me a call and I can answer all your questions 


Red130 yes you can unload at camp hail and cat to the top of ptarmigan pass . there will be sevral otheres there unloading from that side . you can look for a 543 tucker called (Mother Tucker) he is a friend and local. or call and I can give instructions there is cell service at Vail pass.

KT3survivor yes you can also assess ptarmigan from red cliff and it is open . but bring lots of gas because it is quite a haul and there is no gas station in red cliff.



Archmage  yes Camp hail will have enough room for you to turn around . 



I still need to make a trip to Zuma and check out the conditions for this year , that part is still up in the air because its a really gnarly area . I don't need anyone hitting a rock and making a rescue operation out of a snowcat jamboree lol.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

maybe i missed the info on motel/hotel, is there one where the group is staying or is everyone on their own?

is the event based out of Vail?

when and where do we meet for the first day?


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Sounds like the Princess is on tour this year and I'm envious. Try and have a little fun for me too.


----------



## Aaron Tucker

The event will be based out of Silverthorne/Dillon/Frisco . There are several hotels There with ample parking . Silverthorne/Dillon/Frisco are basically the same town with in 3 miles of each-other 

here is link to the local hotels , I would suggest the comfort inn and Bayamon hotel.

https://www.google.com/webhp?source...54624,637&tbm=lcl&rldimm=16120528326908965989


We will be meeting the first day 7:00am at the Vail Pass trail head / exit off of interstate 70 exit 190 . here is a map link to that point . 
https://www.google.com/webhp?source...3!3d39.52980313235575!3m2!1i1500!2i985!4f13.1


if you want to come to the camp hale side and meet at the saddle of ptarmigan you would be staying in red cliff and meeting at the camp hail trail head at this link  . There will also be a local by the name of mother Tucker to greet at the camp hale side . NOVA guides is based out of camp hale as well 
https://www.google.com/webhp?source...5!3d39.43546112044919!3m2!1i1500!2i985!4f13.1


----------



## Aaron Tucker

any one that wants can stay in Vail but you will pay alot more for a hotel there.


----------



## Aaron Tucker

I would suggest as a group after the first day is over that we meet at a local bar to hang out enjoy each others company .


----------



## Pontoon Princess

thank you for the info, most helpful.........


----------



## Aaron Tucker

every event has to start somewhere . if anyone has any suggestions, i'm all ears


----------



## KT3survivor

sounds good and thanks for the itinerary. i think beers afterward is a great idea.  really looking forward to it


----------



## luvthemvws

Hey Aaron, when you say we will meet at 7am on "the first day" are you referring to Friday or Saturday?


----------



## Hautesnow

After many past years of snow catting at Camp Hale, I would like to throw out a few suggestions for whatever they are worth:

 -Staying in Leadville is my preference, although a bit of a drive to Camp Hale trailhead.  Tennessee Pass road seems to always be easy and well maintained regardless of weather.   Ski Cooper (small) is the only ski area in that area, so less traffic and crowds on that side.  Lodging is more reasonable than Summit County side.  A lot easier to maneuver trucks/trailers in Leadville at motels, grocery stores, gas stations and on side streets near restaurants/bars downtown.  Cool historic, funky, old town, if you've never been there. 
 -Vail Pass trailhead is often a zoo, especially on weekends, with snowmobilers, so I avoid it.
 -I would not advise trying to stay in Red Cliff if you are pulling a trailer.  It looks like it is right on the highway, but isn't.  Narrow road into canyon where town is.  Suggest scouting it first without a trailer. Parking is tight.
 -Camp Hale (north of Tennessee Pass) has an easy pull-off unloading area (seldom a requirement for backing-up a trailer there). Has always been plowed.  Lot of room in that open valley to cat around or go up.  We've often barbequed at trailhead.
 -Nova Guides, located just north of there is a private snowmobile/dogsledding operation (in Pando) which may not welcome non-customers with trucks/trailers filling up their lot. 

 My two-cents worth of 'opinions' on the subject.


----------



## Aaron Tucker

luvthemvws said:


> Hey Aaron, when you say we will meet at 7am on "the first day" are you referring to Friday or Saturday?



I"m talking about on Friday


----------



## Aaron Tucker

Hautesnow said:


> After many past years of snow catting at Camp Hale, I would like to throw out a few suggestions for whatever they are worth:
> 
> -Staying in Leadville is my preference, although a bit of a drive to Camp Hale trailhead.  Tennessee Pass road seems to always be easy and well maintained regardless of weather.   Ski Cooper (small) is the only ski area in that area, so less traffic and crowds on that side.  Lodging is more reasonable than Summit County side.  A lot easier to maneuver trucks/trailers in Leadville at motels, grocery stores, gas stations and on side streets near restaurants/bars downtown.  Cool historic, funky, old town, if you've never been there.
> -Vail Pass trailhead is often a zoo, especially on weekends, with snowmobilers, so I avoid it.
> -I would not advise trying to stay in Red Cliff if you are pulling a trailer.  It looks like it is right on the highway, but isn't.  Narrow road into canyon where town is.  Suggest scouting it first without a trailer. Parking is tight.
> -Camp Hale (north of Tennessee Pass) has an easy pull-off unloading area (seldom a requirement for backing-up a trailer there). Has always been plowed.  Lot of room in that open valley to cat around or go up.  We've often barbequed at trailhead.
> -Nova Guides, located just north of there is a private snowmobile/dogsledding operation (in Pando) which may not welcome non-customers with trucks/trailers filling up their lot.
> 
> My two-cents worth of 'opinions' on the subject.





you are right !
we will be meeting up early to avoid the crowd on the Vail pass side .I was there at 11am on Sunday and had no problem parking. but with the amount of people coming to the Vail Jamboree we will be getting there as early as possible . If we run out of room there we can have the late comers head to camp hale . I've had to do that before .

Although NOVA guides is not always the most pleasant snow folks they do not own the area . there is tons of parking on the camp hale side. Leadville is a great place to stay aswell. 

One of my main goals for this Jamboree is for everyone to spend the most amount of time in there cat as possible and not at the hotel or in the parking lots . I was able to explore Montezuma this weekend as well and I think we mit do one day back there Sunday the 19th,

here are some pics of that area . the only thing is its not groomed so we mit want some one with a blade to hit the road first . My Freighter did fine but lets face it, its a TUCKER lol . not sure of the capability of some other cats . 

also has some couloir skiing


----------



## Aaron Tucker

here are some more pics from Vail this last weekend . Ill get some clips uploaded soon .


----------



## Aaron Tucker

here is a clip heading up Mt.Ptarmigan  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70jV-aOzPJY


----------



## Sno-Surfer

It's tough for those kids to stay awake in the sno cat. Looks beautiful there.


----------



## Aaron Tucker

the younger one (Sadie) loves the views and normally stays awake the whole time . her older sister was tired from sledding tho and took a nap


----------



## GlacierSean

Hello, Sean here. Aaron thanks for telling me about the snowcat jamboree when I met you in Dumont. I am bringing my modified 1987 bombardier br100 and some friends.


----------



## Aaron Tucker

Sean it was great to meet you and I welcome you to the Snowcat forums . cant wait to see you and your cat at the 2017 Vail snowcat Jamboree


----------



## KT3survivor

so its looking like i can only get 2 days off for this.  friday-saturday is probably the way to go eh?? also, how many rally stickers should i have made? i was thinking around  20-25


----------



## Aaron Tucker

KT3survivor said:


> so its looking like i can only get 2 days off for this.  friday-saturday is probably the way to go eh?? also, how many rally stickers should i have made? i was thinking around  20-25



Yes I would plan on Friday and Saturday. Sunday will be at Montezuma and it will be quite gnarly depending on how high every one wants to get . that sounds like a good amount to me . ill let you know if we get more cats then that .


----------



## shinintimes

I plan on attending the rally/ jamboree!  

How many others are planning on going? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archmage

I am coming for hopefully the whole weekend, possibly with two cats!!! 
And I also have a friend with a thoikol that might come one day.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

planning on attending....see you all at 7 a.m. friday...


----------



## redsqwrl

Pontoon Princess said:


> planning on attending....see you all at 7 a.m. friday...



You aren't getting soft on us and bringing and enclosure.....

Not judging, just curious.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

redsqwrl said:


> You aren't getting soft on us and bringing and enclosure.....
> 
> Not judging, just curious.



torpedo's RULE the SNO! the colder the better!!!

why don't you come on out and we can tucker around and you will see very quickly why, the 544...


----------



## Aaron Tucker

Pontoon Princess said:


> torpedo's RULE the SNO! the colder the better!!!
> 
> why don't you come on out and we can tucker around and you will see very quickly why, the 544...



Love the 544! cant wait to see it . you should stay nice and toasty in that cat


----------



## Aaron Tucker

So I'm thinking Friday about having the meet up at 7:30 . We can grab breakfasts at a favorite local spot (the mountain lion cafe in silverthorne ) starting at 6:30 when they open and then head up to Vail pass. what do you guys and gals think ?


----------



## luvthemvws

Well, breakfast is the most important meal of the day...
 I will be there on Friday (looking for a ride. My Kristi won't be ready until next year.)
 How long of an outing (in hours) do you think this will be?
 Are we likely to be anywhere back near the trailhead by midafternoon?
 I am all for beating the crowd, but I am not much of an O-dark-thirty kind of guy.


----------



## mtncrawler

It's not so much beating the crowd as it is getting to be there at all. Vail Pass is a Forest Service regulated and manned trail head on the I-70 corridor 60 miles from Denver. When the parking is deemed full you don't get in until someone leaves and opens up a spot. March is very busy which is why some have suggested Camp Hale an alternative starting point. Friday won't be as bad, weekends better get there early. Montezuma? 7-11 has a bigger parking lot. Come one, come all, come early!


----------



## Hautesnow

Maybe someone else already posted this prior and I missed it, but I just did a quick on-line search of all the university's on Spring Break the week of the Jamboree and there are a lot of them nationwide (including CSU & DU locally). Few college kids are likely to be out on the snow where we are during this period, but will increase demand for motel/hotel rooms near the ski areas. Check into reservations now or maybe plan on 'snow camping'.


----------



## GlacierSean

I think parking won't be an issue especially so early Friday morning. Saturday may be a bit more busy but getting there before 10:00am should be fine. I take my cat up there often without issue. The snowmobile lot isn't plowed to the ground so the sleds can drive around. It will likely be slick, tight turn around and full of ice potholes. If your cat and trailer are difficult or your tires aren't awesome I recommend two different options to avoid issues in the snowmobile lot. First you can unload and put your cat on the snow, then turn around and park. Second also unload and put cat on snow and park in the rest area lot that is plowed better and easy to turn around in. Shouldn't be an issue but if one person struggles in the lot with truck, cat and trailer it could turn into a cluster fast. Also don't forget that a Colorado OHV sticker is required to run cats on Vail pass. You can usually purchase on site or thru Colorado parks and wildlife. And you also have to pay USFS $6. They have a station to pay the $6 at parking lot.


----------



## KT3survivor

I ordered 25 stickers yesterday.  they cost $2 each.  normally i would just cover them in the spirit of the event but if you guys wouldnt mind reimbursing me i would appreciate it.  should be extra if anyone wants more than one but i would like to have atleast one for each cat in attendance before handing out extras


----------



## Aaron Tucker

Awesome the Stoke level is getting high here in CO !


----------



## Red130

Guys-  Sorry to say I'm out.  Broke my fibula near the ankle (right foot) on Sunday.   Can't operate a cat,  get my trailer hooked up, or even drive a truck.    Bummer to miss out, but maybe it will turn into an annual event.


----------



## Aaron Tucker

Wow we will miss yah ! hope for a fast recovery


----------



## Aaron Tucker

We are a Week out from the 1st annual Vail Snowcat jamboree . I hope everyone is ready for a Wild St. Patricks day on Friday . If I have the funds I would like to bring out a keg of some green beer for everyone to enjoy


----------



## Aaron Tucker

I thought about it alittle more and I think the cat ride is to much for a keg to handle . all the beer will be shaken up and undrinkable . I will be bringing a bunch of beer , grill and lots of hot dogs for everyone tho .


----------



## KT3survivor

i like the grill idea.  looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## KT3survivor

the stickers turned out great and they were cheaper than expected so dont worry about reimbursement.  consider it my contribution to the event.  lets make this the first of many colorado cat gatherings that we can look forward to each and every year.


----------



## mtncrawler

Could we get a show of hands here? Who is coming to V.P. Friday? Is anyone starting out from Camp Hale? Any updates on who is actually going? So far I know of three Thiokols and a Tucker, maybe a Prinoth.


----------



## luvthemvws

I'll be there Friday, without my cat. I am hoping I can get a ride in someone else's machine (or three).
 Mountain Lion Cafe @ 6:30am, right?


----------



## OldShopTeacher

I would love to be there but just got this Snow-Trac and haven't gotten all the bugs worked out but will plan on next year's event. We atv all over Colorado but can't wait to the snow from the front seat of a vintage snow machine!!!


----------



## Archmage

I am planing on attending Friday if I can wing it. My first problem is I have to pick up my kids from school at 3:00 in Eagle, unless I take them out of school. I think a cat jamboree is good enough reason right?

I have two tuckers now, my 1642 ( which is in great shape ) and my recently acquired 1544 ( that I have been working on for the last two weeks to get ready, it wont be done but good enough to run )

My 2nd problem is, I think I can haul both of them on my 55 ton lowboy but am worried about trying to turn around and I have to drop the trailer and pull the neck off to unload, So I need roughly 100FT of parking space. The truck is 75 alone with the trailer attached.

I might just end up with one cat up there..... and I did book a hotel room in Dillon at the Hampton for Saturday night.

Put me down for a couple of stickers at least. I will reimburse for sure.

The keg of beer sounds awesome.........What is the Start time for Friday? And Saturday? 7:00?

Can't wait to see everybody and there awesome machines!!!!


----------



## GlacierSean

I will be up on Friday with my 1987 bombardier br100. I am parking at Vail pass.  Looking forward to it. See everyone up there.


----------



## Hautesnow

I'll be there Friday at Vail Pass to hang out and take pix.  My Trooper is temporarily out of commission.  Willing to pitch-in helping to pay for munchies and stickers too.  Let me know if I need to bring anything.


----------



## KT3survivor

my wife and I will be there in the kristi friday and id say first half of saturday.   parking on camp hale side.  might be a little behind driving up from grand junction but we will be there.


----------



## sno-drifter

Archmage said:


> I am planing on attending Friday if I can wing it. My first problem is I have to pick up my kids from school at 3:00 in Eagle, unless I take them out of school. I think a cat jamboree is good enough reason right?
> 
> Good plan. Don't let the school get in the way of your kids education.


----------



## Aaron Tucker

Those using the Vail pass parking can meet at the mountain lyon cafe in Silverthorne here is a map showing the location 630am .

https://www.google.com/maps/place/M...1f5dbf30f87365!8m2!3d39.631931!4d-106.0747066

or you can meet us at the Vail pass parking lot at 730

Those using the camp hale side can meet there at 7-8  and head out to the ptarmigan  saddle at your convince or follow mother tucker out to the saddle .

If anyone has any questions please call me on my Cell 719-650-1901

Lets all get ready to have a good time and show off our snowcats!


----------



## Aaron Tucker

those that need a ride call me 719-650-1901 we will be happy to accommodate


----------



## KT3survivor

had a great time today.  good times with great people.  looking forward to tomorrow.  mor pics and video to come.


----------



## forum8fox

Here are a couple of my favorite shots from today. It was wonderful getting to hang out with all of you. Such a blast. I was with the BR 100 LS (my friend's) but you may have seen my post about my own burnt up snowcat (bombi) rebuild/ customization on here. With any luck I would love to tag along to Zuma on Sunday if anyone has room.

Shot with a 50mp camera, extremely downsized. Can order prints to 24x36 with out enlarging. Let me know if interested. Thanks so much for putting this together.


----------



## KT3survivor

very picturesque this morning with collegiate peaks in the distance.   I parked the low budget kristi next to the high dollar prinoth for scale factor.


----------



## KT3survivor

tried to get atleast one photo of each cat attending.  hope i didn't miss anyone


----------



## mtncrawler

Great time was had by all! And my first sighting of a Kristi 'in the wild' so to speak. At over 11,000 feet too!


----------



## Sno-Surfer

That is defiantly a Kristi to be proud of. Looks like a blast with perfect weather and fun terrain.


----------



## vintagebike

*cross post for the Nice Colorado Rides*

Those sure are a bunch of great looking Cats! We hope to see many of them in McCall next year. I know now I'll have to put a lot more Turtle Wax on mine.


----------



## Red130

Sorry I missed, hanging out in a recliner with my busted ankle.   It would be great if someone could match up those cats with their owner's User Names.  I know who some of them belong to, but not all.


----------



## Northcoast

What great pictures.  Hope there is more to follow!


----------



## mtncrawler

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S47q6dz0Bjo

Here is a vidieo


----------



## KT3survivor

awesome video! and thanks for sharing. it will be hard to follow all that drone footage but i should have something together in a few days.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Great camera work! Loved the video.


----------



## GlacierSean

Had a great time at the jamboree. Really want to say thanks to Aaron for putting this together. The group of people was great and the best part. Getting to see all of the snowcats was awesome. The cat and snowmobile skiing was super fun. Great job everyone with the pictures and videos. Can't wait for next year, hopefully this continues to grow every year.


----------



## Aaron Tucker

The 1st annual Colorado Snowcat Jamboree went off with out a hitch . 
I would like to thank all the Snowcat owners that made it out . It was great to spend time with each and everyone of you.

I am already looking forward to next year .


I'll have more pics posted soon


----------



## tom

Looks like fun..sorry I missed it. For any interested parties I'm headed up to the Grand Mesa on Sunday heading for Flowing Park Reservoir and Indian Point. Let me know if you want to join me..the more the merrier!!


----------



## vintagebike

*no AAA for Snow Cats*

Be sure to pack an extra 6 pack of NGK spark plugs.   Steve


----------



## KT3survivor

here is our video of the first annual vail snowcat jamboree

https://youtu.be/CLihgGLAjus


----------



## tom

*Re: no AAA for Snow Cats*



vintagebike said:


> Be sure to pack an extra 6 pack of NGK spark plugs.   Steve



Not mention..extra coil, resistor,fuel pump and first aid kit for the knuckles! Check!


----------



## PJL

I like the look of the Spryte with the single wind shield.  Is that a resto-mod?  What's the story on that?


----------



## DAVENET

Nice video!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

*Re: no AAA for Snow Cats*



tom said:


> Not mention..extra coil, resistor,fuel pump and first aid kit for the knuckles! Check!



sno-shoes???

enjoy your tuckering about...in your beautiful Tucker Sno-Cat


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Great video kt3survivor!


----------



## luvthemvws

I want to thank everyone involved with organizing the Vail Jamboree! I had SUCH a great time!!
 I especially want to thank Aaron, KT3survivor and everyone who gave me a ride in their cat and shared their insights on snowcatting!
 Thanks to manbearpig I now know the rush a jet fighter pilot feels when they surpass the speed of sound!!!
 Let's start scheming and preparing to make the next one even better! (And, when I have my own KT3 there to participate with)


----------



## KT3survivor

It was great meeting you Ken, and it was good to have some detailed kristi conversation with another owner, especially someone who knows aircooled engines much better than I.  looking forward to next year for sure.  my only regret was never putting it in 1st gear low and going for that high mark on the hill behind the lunch area


----------



## Red130

Did some folks make it up to Montezuma on Sunday?


----------



## Aaron Tucker

Red130 said:


> Did some folks make it up to Montezuma on Sunday?



yes the Tucker family and the Nottingham family made it out and to the top of deer creek, Montezuma  .We skied the couloirs and jumped the snowmobiles . we hill climbed the cats all the way to the top . was the steepest hill ive climbed all year and the first time I was ever able to make it to the top


----------



## jask

Looks like a good time congrats!! that is a good looking machine and a handsome hound!!


----------



## Aaron Tucker

here are some more pics from Montezuma and the hill climb


----------



## Aaron Tucker

what can I say the Nottinghams and the Tuckers like to get crazy when the kids are not around Booty, guns and big fires. cant wait till next years Colorado jamboree  #Snocatlife


----------



## shinintimes

Dam sexy I want some....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loggah

Looks like the ladies are toasting some buns, and i think you need a longer magazine for your Glock !!!! fun times !!!


----------



## GlacierSean

I can't let the Tuckers and Nottinghams have all of the fun. Took the guys out cat skiing on Vail pass Saturday. We explored the Boss basin hybrid route. The snow was great but disappearing fast. Maybe if we are lucky it will snow some more and warrant another trip this season. Thanks to the owner of the Prinoth Trooper, I added the extra fuel pump like you suggested and I have full power on steep hills now. Unfortunately I have developed another fuel issue and mystery. Seems to be vapor lock but not sure. Does the picture of the 4 door tucker mean that Travis was able to fix his cat?


----------



## Archmage

Yes, I was able to get it welded and reinforced for a very reasonable price down in grand junction. Runs like a top now, and I got a whole bunch of led light bars installed. It's starting to really look nice. Just need to finish the interior.


----------



## Red130

Where (or what) is the Boss basin hybrid route?  I am familiar with Vail Pass area somewhat, but haven't heard of that.


----------



## GlacierSean

Hello Red130, the Boss basin hybrid route is road #10 on the map. It is west of machine gun ridge. It is one of the areas that the forest service set aside for cat or snowmobile skiing. The road is groomed and it is easy to get a lot of ski laps in. The skiing is fun, some rocks and stuff to play on. 

Archmage - glad to hear that you were able to fix your cat without a ton of hassle. I am sure you saw but one of the jamboree videos has you coming down in the powder. I didn't think anyone got that on video but I am glad they did. After seeing all of the tucker sno cats up close at the jamboree I have decided to save up and buy one. I am thinking a sedan style like a 1443 or 1743.


----------



## sno-drifter

GlacierSean said:


> Hello Red130, the Boss basin hybrid route is road #10 on the map. It is west of machine gun ridge. It is one of the areas that the forest service set aside for cat or snowmobile skiing. The road is groomed and it is easy to get a lot of ski laps in. The skiing is fun, some rocks and stuff to play on.
> 
> Archmage - glad to hear that you were able to fix your cat without a ton of hassle. I am sure you saw but one of the jamboree videos has you coming down in the powder. I didn't think anyone got that on video but I am glad they did. After seeing all of the tucker sno cats up close at the jamboree I have decided to save up and buy one. I am thinking a sedan style like a 1443 or 1743.




Plenty of Orange Kool-Aid to go around.


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

GlacierSean said:


> After seeing all of the tucker sno cats up close at the jamboree I have decided to save up and buy one. I am thinking a sedan style like a 1443 or 1743.



Sean,

I don't want to hijack this thread, but in some ways the sedan models, as built by Tucker, have some negative aspects that I think you should think about. This is my opinion only, and is not meant to step on any toes, but I think this may be useful information for you.

The earlier style XX43's had the fuel tank inside the cab, whereas later models had the tank mounted outside. The major drawback is the tank takes up interior space. That's kind of one of those "you can't be too rich, or too thin things" in that with a Tucker you can't have too much interior space.

Over the years Tucker has widened the cabs somewhat. I had a 1979 model with a 48" wide cab, and I've had three 1980 models with 52" wide cabs. Four inches doesn't seem like much, but I promise you, the difference is significant.

From the photo in your post I'm somewhat assuming the idea of getting a Tucker sedan is to go back country boarding/skiing with your friends. Two forum members with Tucker sedans have posted photos of themselves with friends and/or family members inside. If my memory is right, all of the photos show children of various ages and/or women in back. Now think about replacing them with adult men and you can see things would get tight pretty quickly.

One of my big complaints of the later model Tuckers (after they moved the gas tank to the exterior) is Tucker installed a really goofy "bulkhead" just behind the front seats. This effectively divides the cab into front and back, but it's worse, much worse. The vertical members of the bulkhead are a few inches inside from the exterior sheet metal and the top crossbar is about four inches below the roof. That puts it very close to front seat occupants heads. Yes, I'm pretty tall at 6'4", but you can be quite a bit shorter and still have the threat of smacking your head.

My snowcat buddy and I have a 1643 that we are modifying for another forum member and one of the modifications we've done is remove that stupid bulkhead and replace it with a roll bar that follows the perimeter of the cab; the sides and roof. We think it significantly opens up the interior, and removes the crossbar threat. It's not an easy mod, and takes some time, but we think it's well worth doing.

Feel free to shoot me a PM if you have any questions.


----------



## Red130

GlacierSean said:


> Hello Red130, the Boss basin hybrid route is road #10 on the map. It is west of machine gun ridge. It is one of the areas that the forest service set aside for cat or snowmobile skiing. The road is groomed and it is easy to get a lot of ski laps in. The skiing is fun, some rocks and stuff to play on.
> 
> .



OK got it, I see it is marked as "Low Use".  Should have looked at a map before I asked., but thanks.


----------



## Aaron Tucker

Blackfoot Tucker said:


> Sean,
> 
> I don't want to hijack this thread, but in some ways the sedan models, as built by Tucker, have some negative aspects that I think you should think about. This is my opinion only, and is not meant to step on any toes, but I think this may be useful information for you.
> 
> The earlier style XX43's had the fuel tank inside the cab, whereas later models had the tank mounted outside. The major drawback is the tank takes up interior space. That's kind of one of those "you can't be too rich, or too thin things" in that with a Tucker you can't have too much interior space.
> 
> Over the years Tucker has widened the cabs somewhat. I had a 1979 model with a 48" wide cab, and I've had three 1980 models with 52" wide cabs. Four inches doesn't seem like much, but I promise you, the difference is significant.
> 
> From the photo in your post I'm somewhat assuming the idea of getting a Tucker sedan is to go back country boarding/skiing with your friends. Two forum members with Tucker sedans have posted photos of themselves with friends and/or family members inside. If my memory is right, all of the photos show children of various ages and/or women in back. Now think about replacing them with adult men and you can see things would get tight pretty quickly.
> 
> One of my big complaints of the later model Tuckers (after they moved the gas tank to the exterior) is Tucker installed a really goofy "bulkhead" just behind the front seats. This effectively divides the cab into front and back, but it's worse, much worse. The vertical members of the bulkhead are a few inches inside from the exterior sheet metal and the top crossbar is about four inches below the roof. That puts it very close to front seat occupants heads. Yes, I'm pretty tall at 6'4", but you can be quite a bit shorter and still have the threat of smacking your head.
> 
> My snowcat buddy and I have a 1643 that we are modifying for another forum member and one of the modifications we've done is remove that stupid bulkhead and replace it with a roll bar that follows the perimeter of the cab; the sides and roof. We think it significantly opens up the interior, and removes the crossbar threat. It's not an easy mod, and takes some time, but we think it's well worth doing.
> 
> Feel free to shoot me a PM if you have any questions.



If my memory serves me right my 743 is 57in wide and holds 12 people   I love it alot more then my 1342


----------



## GlacierSean

Thanks Blackfoot tucker for the information. I like the build quality of the tuckers and that my 4x4 mechanics recognize most of the parts. So I said to myself "OK if I like the tucker cats what can I afford and of the cats that I could afford witch would be the best option for taking my friends backcountry skiing?". By backcountry I mean both cat trail access and make your own trail access so it has to be very capable.  My friends and I are mostly child size so that helps but I understand the cab size issue. I Also liked the social aspect of everyone being in the cab with me and the warm factor. Also thought I could maybe sleep in it instead of on the ground.  I am trying to buy a tucker222 at the moment and don't have the money to get a 1443 or 1743 so it is kinda pointless to ask and I probably shouldn't open Pandoras box but what is the best cat for my needs? Are you suggesting a 4 door tucker or something from another company. Aaron I like your suggestion of a 743 but I think you have the only one.


----------



## Track Addict

Think some of you know this cat: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBY9DuteI7o

They have an 8 pack in there.


My 73 1443 is roomy for six and a day of transport for backcountry 8 adults if you wanted to fit them.  The knee room does get tight in the back once you cross the 2 facing 2 especially with gear on.

Good luck with that Kitten they are cool but some might call them more of a novelty than a useful sno cat.  I will share a lesson I learned buying a kitten sight unseen that did not end with it coming back east due to how it was represented in the ad vs real life.  Kitten parts are at the top of tucker difficulty list for getting or fixing!

But I would like to see it on the forum so my sno wishes are with you!


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

GlacierSean said:


> Thanks Blackfoot tucker for the information. I like the build quality of the tuckers and that my 4x4 mechanics recognize most of the parts. So I said to myself "OK if I like the tucker cats what can I afford and of the cats that I could afford witch would be the best option for taking my friends backcountry skiing?". By backcountry I mean both cat trail access and make your own trail access so it has to be very capable.  My friends and I are mostly child size so that helps but I understand the cab size issue. I Also liked the social aspect of everyone being in the cab with me and the warm factor. Also thought I could maybe sleep in it instead of on the ground.  I am trying to buy a tucker222 at the moment and don't have the money to get a 1443 or 1743 so it is kinda pointless to ask and I probably shouldn't open Pandoras box but what is the best cat for my needs? Are you suggesting a 4 door tucker or something from another company. Aaron I like your suggestion of a 743 but I think you have the only one.




There are others ..........just have to wait


----------



## Archmage

GlacierSean said:


> Hello Red130, the Boss basin hybrid route is road #10 on the map. It is west of machine gun ridge. It is one of the areas that the forest service set aside for cat or snowmobile skiing. The road is groomed and it is easy to get a lot of ski laps in. The skiing is fun, some rocks and stuff to play on.
> 
> Archmage - glad to hear that you were able to fix your cat without a ton of hassle. I am sure you saw but one of the jamboree videos has you coming down in the powder. I didn't think anyone got that on video but I am glad they did. After seeing all of the tucker sno cats up close at the jamboree I have decided to save up and buy one. I am thinking a sedan style like a 1443 or 1743.



I cannot find the video with me coming down in the powder, can you send me a link? Thanks


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

GlacierSean said:


> Thanks Blackfoot tucker for the information. I like the build quality of the tuckers and that my 4x4 mechanics recognize most of the parts. So I said to myself "OK if I like the tucker cats what can I afford and of the cats that I could afford witch would be the best option for taking my friends backcountry skiing?". By backcountry I mean both cat trail access and make your own trail access so it has to be very capable.  My friends and I are mostly child size so that helps but I understand the cab size issue. I Also liked the social aspect of everyone being in the cab with me and the warm factor. Also thought I could maybe sleep in it instead of on the ground.  I am trying to buy a tucker222 at the moment and don't have the money to get a 1443 or 1743 so it is kinda pointless to ask and I probably shouldn't open Pandoras box but what is the best cat for my needs? Are you suggesting a 4 door tucker or something from another company. Aaron I like your suggestion of a 743 but I think you have the only one.



Sean,

In the Tucker world if you want to carry more than four people total (driver plus three passengers) you'll need a sedan. I've seen XX44's listed as "4-5 passengers", but that's simply not true, unless you're talking very small people in the rear seat. For example coach seats in an airliner are about 18" wide, and they are anything but roomy. Three times 18 is 54 which is wider than a Tucker cab. Now think about wearing a heavy coat... There are older models like Aaron's 743, as well as newer machines that you would need serious money to buy, and they would do the job well, but for us financial mortals the XX43 is the machine. The comments that follow are my opinion only, and others may disagree with them. My comments are based on my experience with four Tuckers and used at higher elevations in Utah.

The video Track Addict linked shows the bulkhead situation at about the 1:45 point. Notice the helmets, and their close proximity to the crossbar.

You've indicated a preference for 1443 or a 1743, but I think you should consider the sedan model spectrum's relative attributes. For example, what track length, engine and transmission do you want, in addition to other options such as a front blade or a winch. Realize the more particular you are, the harder the machine will be to find. I've been told by Tucker that only about 3-5% of their production were sedan models. Tucker's production volume was pretty low in that they built about 100 machines or so a year. So maybe five sedans a year over roughly a ten year period. Not a lot of inventory out there...

Colorado can get great snow years and, especially at higher elevations, you can have some serious snow. In deep powder I think a long track (1600 or 1700 series) machine is preferable to a mid length or short track machine.

The physics of atmospheric pressure and elevation is also something you should think about. As a general rule, a normally aspirated engine loses about three percent of it's power for every 1,000 feet of elevation change. So at 10,000 feet you're down 30%. Ouch!    

If you have a need to cross side-hills the front six-way blade is a very nice feature. Tucker built two versions. One allowed you to tilt the blade off the longitudinal axis of the machine, and the other allowed you to "curl" the blade, essentially changing the blades angle of attack. I would say you would want the former style.

An automatic transmission is a very nice feature. Honestly it's something of a game changer, as with a manual you basically come to a stop when you change gears. You can't get a run at a hill because when you need to downshift you'll stop. With an automatic - it's no problem. Tucker offered two automatic transmission options for a while. One was a Chrysler LoadFlite. Basically a heavy-duty TorqueFlite, it's a three speed transmission. However, and this is important, Chrysler offered this with either a long or short tailshaft. Tucker used the short version and there were issues with the tailshaft housing cracking. My understanding is short tailshaft housings are VERY hard to find. They also offered the Allison AT-545, which is a four-speed, non overdrive transmission and Tucker used these for several years. They are a medium duty truck transmission and Allison built them for decades and sold a huge number of them.

Something else for consideration is who are you buying it from. There are some reputable snowcat sellers, and others who are anything but, and there's a lot of junk out there. There's a big opportunity to pay way too much money for a machine in bad shape. If you get nothing else from this post, take this advice. Do your homework, figure out what you want, and when it comes to evaluating a particular machine, as Ronald Reagan famously said, "Trust, but verify"....


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

'' Something else for consideration is who are you buying it from. There are some reputable snowcat sellers, and others who are anything but, and there's a lot of junk out there. There's a big opportunity to pay way too much money for a machine in bad shape. If you get nothing else from this post, take this advice. Do your homework, figure out what you want, and when it comes to evaluating a particular machine"


Could not agree more. Over the last 25 years or so we have bought hundreds of machines from many many people,companies,auctions. Many unseen only in pictures. But one source stands out alone we had bought on different occasions  " low hour machines" but when they arrived they were anything but. So one time when I was traveling I happened to swing buy this sources shop. And as walking through the shop I happened to spot a bench with a half of dozen hour meters 
All sitting in a row hooked up to a power source. So I never have trusted a hour meter since that time forward. 

Driving and looking at machine can never be replaced with pictures. 

And don't expect to buy a inexpensive machine and not have to do some things  to it. 

Most on here can't afford new,most all new snowcats are now over 100K and many are looking for a deal. When buying new there is a warranty used machines that have been rebuilt can also carry a warranty. We have offered this 
on rebuilt machines before. It's always best to stick with the common snowcat names also. So that there is replacement parts as needed. Snowcats are not a car. And they have to be maintained sometimes way more often than some people care to do. OR ADMIT 

GOODLUCK in the hunt, its more than half the fun of it.


----------



## Aaron Tucker

more Snowcat jamboree pics courtesy of John


----------



## Aaron Tucker

2017


----------



## Aaron Tucker

more pics


----------



## Aaron Tucker

more 2017 pics


----------



## Aaron Tucker

more pics from the jamboree


----------



## GlacierSean

Great pictures and beautiful family. I guess that answers the question about how well a utv with tracks works. 

I appreciate the helpful advice from everyone. It sounds like the most common theme is patients. Should be easy because I already have a cat that I like "my br100 ". I like it more every time we take it out. Just have to work out a few bugs and I will hopefully get that done in the next few weeks before I can't test it on snow any more. It makes sense that the sedans are the rarest. Probably why you see so many 2 doors with custom cabs. I did some research on the 1300-1700 series based on the build sheets tucker put out. All of the sedan style cats in those series have ground pressure at 7" penetration numbers that are within 10% of each other. And the power to weight ratio is also almost identical. So they should all work about the same and no reason to be particular. I assume tucker spent a lot of time and money to come up with a "golden ratio" for snowcats and stuck to it for many years.


----------



## OldShopTeacher

GlacierSean, have you considered the Snow-Tracs?  I know there are a few in Colorado.


----------



## PJL

There will soon be a 1976 Spryte for sale.  There is a post in the classified section.


----------



## Aaron Tucker

more pics from John Lindner


----------



## Aaron Tucker

pics


----------



## Aaron Tucker

thanks again to big Ed for building us a snowmobile jump !!!


----------



## Aaron Tucker

last few


----------



## Aaron Tucker

GlacierSean said:


> Great pictures and beautiful family. I guess that answers the question about how well a utv with tracks works.
> 
> I appreciate the helpful advice from everyone. It sounds like the most common theme is patients. Should be easy because I already have a cat that I like "my br100 ". I like it more every time we take it out. Just have to work out a few bugs and I will hopefully get that done in the next few weeks before I can't test it on snow any more. It makes sense that the sedans are the rarest. Probably why you see so many 2 doors with custom cabs. I did some research on the 1300-1700 series based on the build sheets tucker put out. All of the sedan style cats in those series have ground pressure at 7" penetration numbers that are within 10% of each other. And the power to weight ratio is also almost identical. So they should all work about the same and no reason to be particular. I assume tucker spent a lot of time and money to come up with a "golden ratio" for snowcats and stuck to it for many years.





The Tucker factory is restoring a freighter like mine right now . Just buy it when its done . you know second mortgage and a left nut is all they want lol

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/images/smilies/g2/yum.gif


----------



## GlacierSean

Aaron, I didn't know tucker planned on selling their 743. Mn outdoors also has one that they will sell eventually. I don't know what they sell for but after reading your post I am gonna guess a lot. I think a 1443 like the one on chameleon Inc will be what I go for. Just patiently saving. Let me know if you take your 743 out to cat ski. I would like to join. 

Old shop teacher, I think those snow tracks are cool but probably not the solution for me.


----------

